# PSN Users Suffering From Connection Issues, Error Code 8071053D, Sony “Looking Into it”



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PSN Users Suffering From Connection Issues, Error Code 8071053D, Sony “Looking Into it”*










Reports are hitting the web of PSN connection issues that stop people accessing the PS Store, playing online or even logging in, with most of those affected being given the error code “8071053D”.

A simple search on Twitter shows numerous complaints to 8071053D and PSN errors. Confusingly, 8071053D seems to have previously been an error that meant that your PS3 has a power issue and needs to be hard booted. Hard booting the PS3 for the current PSN issue does not seem to fix it. We’ve had 8071053D strike several of our PS3′s, and it seems to happen randomly and at any time, even if already logged in. 

Sometimes 8071053D fixes itself after a few minutes, but others have suffered for hours, unable to sign in.
The official Ask PlayStation Twitter commented on the problem:_We’re aware that some users are having issues connecting to the network. We are looking into it and will keep you updated._​Stick to PSLS for further coverage, and let us know in the comments below if you have had problems.
*
Update*:

As PSLS user Ken points out, some users have received the error code 80710092.
We’ve also received news over Twitter of error code 80023102, which stops people adding funds to the PS Store:










Source: PSLS


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

It appears that every console has its issues be it hardware or network. It would be nice to have something without any issues. It always seems like whenever there are updates all they do is cause more problems.


----------

